# capitaliser (un mot)



## JClaudeK

Je viens de lire _"ce mot capitalisé ......" _

Je n'ai trouvé nulle part le verbe "capitaliser"  pour "écrire   avec une (lettre) capitale / une  majuscule".

Je pense (à tort ou à raison ?) qu'il s'agit d'un anglicisme pas (encore ?) avalisé par les dictionnaires. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Stéphane89

Oui, ça ressemble fort à un vilain calque 

Dans quel genre de texte avez-vous lu cela ?

EDIT: Quoique, il est attesté dans le Wiktionnaire. Mais personnellement, je ne l'utiliserais pas.


----------



## JClaudeK

StefKE said:


> Dans quel genre de texte avez-vous lu cela ?


Dans une discussion WR.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

De même, on rencontre fréquemment sur les forums le terme « graisser un mot » pour signifier « mettre en gras » : je trouve cette expression un peu écœurante. Par contre, si « capitaliser » ne me fait pas cet effet, je ne le trouve pas plus approprié pour autant. Complétons la triplette avec « italiquer » et servons chaud !...


----------



## JClaudeK

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Complétons la triplette avec « italiquer » et servons chaud !...


----------



## Maître Capello

_Capitaliser_ existe bien en français, mais le seul sens accepté est _accumuler, thésauriser_, quand bien même le terme de _capitale_ existe pour parler des lettres communément appelées _majuscules_. Employer _capitaliser_ dans le sens de _mettre en majuscules_ ou _écrire avec une majuscule_ est en effet un calque de l'anglais, à ne pas imiter.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

En diabolisant ces néologismes - disons même ces calques - je me suis fait un peu l'avocat du diable : après tout, un mot accueilli au panthéon lexical n'est jamais qu'un néologisme qui a réussi. 

*Souligner* a réussi - au XVIIIe S. - à supplanter *tirer un trait sous la ligne* ;
*Surligner* a gagné - au XXe - ses lettres de noblesse pour *faire ressortir en marquant à l'encre transparente* ; comme on comprend l'utilité du mot !
Après tout, nous avons aussi *noircir* une case, pour dire *remplir avec du noir*, et d'autres encore qu'on va retrouver...

Alors pourquoi pas éviter ces lourdes périphrases par un mot unique et clair ? « Capitaliser » et « graisser » on déjà un autre sens ? La belle affaire : ce ne seraient pas les premiers termes polysémiques de notre langue ! Qu'en sera-t-il dans 50 ans ?


----------



## Aliph

*Écrire en majuscules* est la traduction exacte de capitalize dans un contexte relatif à l’écriture. 
« ce mot écrit en majuscules ».


----------



## k@t

@Piotr
 C’est parfaitement, merveilleusement, excellemment bien dit !

Sinon (sans entrer dans l’éventuelle différence entre _majuscule_ et _capitale_), on a aussi _majusculer,_ donné par le TLFi comme un hapax prévertien (1946), alors qu’on trouve des occurrences antérieures (et bien sûr des postérieures).
(Jean Baptiste Richard de Radonvilliers l’avait proposé en 1845 dans son _Enrichissement de la langue française ; dictionnaire des mots nouveaux_)


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> on a aussi _majusculer_


 À ce compte-là, je préfère encore _capitaliser_ ! Mais pour en revenir à ce dernier terme, j'en déconseille l'emploi (dans ce sens) tant qu'il n'a pas reçu la pleine sanction de l'usage. En tout cas, l'employer de nos jours est certainement prendre le risque de passer pour un ignare faisant des calques…


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> En tout cas, l'employer de nos jours est certainement prendre le risque de passer pour un ignare faisant des calques…


Ben, l’auteur du post évoqué par JClaudeK appréciera.
Plus sérieusement, je ne sais pas comment vous faites pour évaluer le moins subjectivement possible à partir de quel moment a lieu _la pleine sanction de l'usage_.
Pour ma part, c’est déjà le cas, et cet usage n’est pas récent, puisqu’on en trouve des occurrences au moins déjà en 1947 ou 1953 (sans doute avant) :

_tandis qu'ici Puget s'est résolu à *capitaliser *la première lettre de chaque vers._
source
_La plus élémentaire de celles-ci consiste à *capitaliser *la première lettre de chaque mot du titre._
source
(graisés  par moi.)


(On trouve aussi les substantifs : _capitalisation _/ _majusculation_.)


----------



## JClaudeK

k@t said:


> Plus sérieusement, je ne sais pas comment vous faites pour évaluer le moins subjectivement possible à partir de quel moment a lieu _la pleine sanction de l'usage_.


Pour moi, un mot (qui me choque au départ) est "rentré dans l'usage" quand il ne me fait plus "tiquer", c'est à dire qu'on l'entend/ le lit tellement souvent que je ne peux plus l'ignorer/ m'y opposer (intérieurement). Ce n'est pas pour autant que je l’emploierais moi-même. 
C'est le cas, par exemple, du mot "supporter une équipe" qui est devenu incontournable maintenant. Il faut dire qu'au départ, ce verbe avait déjà la signification "soutenir, porter", donc l'extension "encourager" est 'supportable'. 

Puisque tu es fan, que dirais-tu du néologisme "virguliser" ?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Notons que notre langue comporte de nombreux termes _*verbalisés*_ par le suffixe « -ise », que notre grammaire _féminise_ à tour de bras, quand la mode _masculinise_ les vêtements... ce qui fait de ce « capitaliser » un calque sémantique - peut-être - mais pas une horreur étymologique.

Quant à _virguliser_, l'action n'est pas rare, de transformer en virgule un deux-points ou un point-virgule. Mais il faudra alors ouvrir aussi notre bourse sémantique au verbe « pointer = transformer en point ».


----------



## k@t

JClaudeK said:


> Pour moi, un mot (qui me choque au départ) est "rentré dans l'usage" quand il ne me fait plus "tiquer",


C’est un critère, mais qui est tout de même éminemment subjectif. Je crois comprendre que _capitaliser_ te fait tiquer, moi point du tout. Si on veut bien se départir un peu de ces sentiments tout subjectifs, la facilité avec laquelle on trouve des occurrences de ce terme (y compris relativement anciennes) sur le Net, y compris dans des ouvrages édités, peut laisser supposer qu’il est sanctionné par l’usage.

Pour le point, il y a bien _ponctuer_ mais le sens est devenu plus extensif. On a également _accentuer_, _parenthéser_, _guillemeter _;  pourquoi pas _virguliser_, qui ne me fait pas tiquer dans le sens où il est parfaitement bien formé (en ce qu’il suit les règles morphologiques du français ; ce qui est également le cas de _capitaliser_, comme indiqué par Piotr, que je ne ressens d’ailleurs pas spécialement comme un calque – pas Piotr, hein, _capitaliser_, of course), après je ne l'utilise pas - pas encore -, contrairement à _graisser, italiquer, capitaliser, parenthéser._..


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> je ne sais pas comment vous faites pour évaluer le moins subjectivement possible à partir de quel moment a lieu _la pleine sanction de l'usage_.


Tout simplement dès le moment où un terme, dans le sens voulu, se trouve dans les dictionnaires usuels.



Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> ce qui fait de ce « capitaliser » un calque sémantique - peut-être - mais pas une horreur étymologique.


 Entièrement d'accord. 

+++


k@t said:


> après je ne l'utilise pas - pas encore -, contrairement à […]_ capitaliser…_


Puisque vous employez apparemment ce verbe, quel sens donnez-vous exactement à _capitaliser_ ? écrire en toutes capitales (p. ex. : _mot_ → _MOT_) ou faire débuter par une majuscule (p. ex. : _mot → Mot_) ?


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Tout simplement dès le moment où un terme, dans le sens voulu, se trouve dans les dictionnaires usuels.


Alors, la sanction ne vient pas de l’usage, mais des instances normalisatrices. Par ailleurs, on sait bien qu’il y a toujours un décalage entre l’usage et son entérinement par les dictionnaires. On sait également que ces derniers ne peuvent être exhaustifs (j’ai en mémoire - peut-être me fait-elle défaut - qu’un dictionnaire usuel recense une dizaine de pour cent des mots existants). Pour retirer ou intégrer des mots, les dictionnaires se basent sur des enquêtes d’usage, mais ça n’empêche pas une inévitable part d’arbitraire. Un exemple parmi des milliers, pourquoi _wesh_ (_wech_, _ouèche_, etc.) se trouve dans le Robert, mais pas dans le Larousse (celui en ligne du moins, je ne dispose pas de la version papier) ?
À cet égard, Wiktionnaire – qui donne cette acception pour _capitaliser _- a l’intérêt de souvent bien refléter l’état des usages en cours.



Maître Capello said:


> Puisque vous employez apparemment ce verbe, quel sens donnez-vous exactement à _capitaliser_ ? écrire en toutes capitales (p. ex. : _mot_ → _MOT_) ou faire débuter par une majuscule (p. ex. : _mot → Mot_) ?


Une piste de réponse :


k@t said:


> sans entrer dans l’éventuelle différence entre _majuscule_ et _capitale_


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Alors, la sanction ne vient pas de l’usage, mais des instances normalisatrices.


Lesquelles instances ajoutent des mots en fonction de l'usage… En d'autres termes, je leur laisse le soin de décider des termes qui selon elles ont reçu la sanction de l'usage. Cela fait partie de leur travail après tout.



k@t said:


> Un exemple parmi des milliers, pourquoi _wesh_ (_wech_, _ouèche_, etc.) se trouve dans le Robert, mais pas dans le Larousse


Parce que ce terme n'est pas suffisamment connu et usité pour que ces deux dictionnaires aient jugé bon de le mentionner. Il est d'ailleurs absent de mon _Petit Robert_…



k@t said:


> À cet égard, Wiktionnaire – qui donne cette acception pour _capitaliser _- a l’intérêt de souvent bien refléter l’état des usages en cours.


Le Wiktionnaire a certes cet avantage, mais c'est également un inconvénient, tout un chacun pouvant ajouter ses propres néologismes, même s'ils ne sont pas du tout encore courants.



k@t said:


> Une piste de réponse


Vous éludez totalement ma question…


----------

